# Các cách phân biệt da bò dễ nhất



## avocado (20/10/21)

Các cách phân biệt da bò dễ nhất 1- Nhận biết qua mùi da Da thật có mùi ngai ngái,còn da giả thì có mùi ni lông hoặc có mùi của giá quyển menu bìa da chất hóa học (giống mùi nhựa hoặc mùi sơn, xăng thơm). Khi hơ lửa sản phẩm da: Nếu là da thật miếng da bị cháy xém và có mùi khét của hợp chất hữu cơ (mùi giống thịt nướng ), còn giả da thì vón cục có mùi khét giống như đốt túi nilon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2- Làm ướt sản phẩm: Nhỏ một vài giọt nước lên bề mặt da. Nếu là da thật thì sau một vài phút, bạn sẽ thấy vệt nước lan rộng ra, bán quyển menu bìa da thấm vào da vì da thật luôn hấp thu độ ẩm. Còn simili sẽ không thấm nước. 3- Quan sát bằng mắt: Bề mặt da thật hơi ráp, có các đường vân của da rất tự nhiên hoặc có những vết lồi lõm, tùy theo kỹ thuật thuộc và gia công mà bề mặt da sẽ có độ phẳng, mềm… tuy nhiên vẫn còn để lại dấu vết gồ ghề tương đối. Trên bề mặt da thật, nhìn kỹ sẽ có những lỗ chân lông nhỏ, có thể nhìn thấy bằng kính lúp thông thường, không có vết nứt hay vết rạn. Bề mặt chất liệu gia dả thường sẽ láng, trơn tru và bằng phẳng do được sản xuất công nghiệp và phủ nhựa. 4- Ấn lên bề mặt da Dùng ngón cái và ấn mạnh lên bề mặt sản phẩm, nếu là da thật, sẽ để lại vết lõm xung quanh ngón tay cái của bạn. Tuy nhiên, khi bạn bỏ tay ra, vết lõm sẽ mất đi chứng tỏ độ đàn hồi của bề mặt da thật. Còn với da giả, các loại da tổng hợp sẽ không thể có được độ đàn hồi này. Bạn có thể dùng đầu ngón tay tỳ mạnh lên da rồi kéo một đường và cảm nhận, nếu da giả thì kéo tay rất nhẹ nhàng còn da thật do có độ đàn hồi và ma sát cao nên nên đầu ngón tay khó di chuyển hơn. 5- Màu sắc Màu của da giả luôn tươi sáng và có nhiều màu sắc đa dạng, còn màu da thật thì tối màu sắc tự nhiên hơn. 6- Về tổng quan Nếu là chất liệu giả da, bạn sẽ cảm nhận được độ trơn láng nổi cộm của lớp nhựa được tạo bởi các chất liệu tổng hợp. Điều này sẽ rõ ràng hơn khi bạn chạm bề mặt này vào mùa đông, bạn sẽ cảm thấy lạnh. Còn da thật thì bạn sẽ cảm nhận được độ mềm và mịn màng bất cứ lúc nào bạn chạm vào. Hơn nữa, da thật không bao giờ cho cảm giác mát lạnh ngay cả trong mùa đông. Da thật khi chưa thành phẩm thường có kích thước nhỏ và có hình dáng theo hình dáng của loài động vật cho ra loại da đó, thường loằn ngoằn và không vuông vức, da giả thường có kích thước tấm da rất lớn và vuông vức. Mặt trong của da thật hầu như để trần, còn da giả thì có miếng lót, có lớp giấy bìa định hình. các sản phẩm giả da thường được lót vải hoặc dạng chỉ đan xen nhau được ép mặt sau của da 7- Nhận biết sau một thời gian sử dụng Da thật để một thời gian, màu sẽ bớt đi độ tươi, hơi xỉn. Khi đó, bạn lau sạch và sổ bìa da cao cấp hcm thoa lên một ít kem dưỡng da hoặc xi không màu thì bề mặt sản phẩm da thật sẽ tươi màu và mềm mại ngay. Da giả ít thay đổi màu sắc hoặc ko bị tác động nhiều bởi các loại xi hay kem dưỡng da . Các sản phẩm da thật nhất là túi xách da bò lúc mới thì cứng, nhưng càng dùng càng mềm. Ví da giả thì sẽ rất nhanh bị khô, rạn nứt.


----------

